# 11 Weight Fly Rod



## WylanB (Jan 14, 2020)

Throw me your suggestions.

Current rods in my quiver:
- T&T Exocett 7-weight
- Loomis Asquith 8-weight
- Scott Sector 9-weight 

Looking to round out the collection with an 11-weight. I'd like to try something new that I don't already own.

Current Contenders (no particular order):
- Sage Salt HD
- Orvis Helios 3D
- Loomis NRX+

Anybody have any experience with these rods? Maybe there is another rod out there that I'm not considering?

Thanks all!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Do you want to buy new or used.
There are a bunch of older 11wts that are great.

Scott STS, X2S, S4S, Meridian
Loomis Glx, Nrx 
T&T Exocett 

if I was buying a new one I would go with the Asquith, T&T, Sector.

mike


----------



## WylanB (Jan 14, 2020)

Doesn't matter to me. Throw me some suggestions!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Number one variable for most casters is whether it is comfortable to cast. Ultra fast 12wts are great for fighting big fish but most people cannot cast them all day. I usually lead people to a lighter 10-11wt.

mike


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

The 11wt Asquith is my favorite Tarpon rod. The power and ability to pick up line is outstanding. I also like the NRX plus.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I haven't sampled a ton of 11wt rods, but I love my Scott S4S 11wt 2 piece. It's probably my favorite rod I own.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/tarpon-set-up-sage-method-11wt-and-hardy-fortuna-x3.74862/


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Hardy Zephrus


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a Thomas and Thomas 11wt that I love!
The reel seat had a bit of movement to it. 
I notified T n T. They told me to send it back.
I did, and they sent me a brand new one.
I certainly will vouch for their customer service.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Love my 3D


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2020)

WylanB said:


> Doesn't matter to me. Throw me some suggestions!


Loomis CC Pro-1 with a matching Wulff SWTT throws like a dream. Its my go to in 8 and 11wt now. If you're near Sarasota you can cast mine.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

WylanB said:


> Throw me your suggestions.
> 
> Current rods in my quiver:
> - T&T Exocett 7-weight
> ...


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I have a 11 nrx and love it. Very castable stick with plenty of control and backbone. Have handled bull reds, smaller Bonita to 100 lb tarpon no issues. I haven’t tried the nrx+, but surmise it is an equally good stick.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

H3D is a beast of a rod in an 11wt! Hell in any weight for that matter.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I have a 12wt h3d as well as 11wt Nrx. I have caught tarpon on both up to 110 lbs. I got the 12 h3d as wanted more stick. I can’t say emphatically that it out fights the 11 nrx. I fish deeper waters on the northern gulf coast and our tarpon tend to swim in anywhere from 15-30 ft. I like both rods and I like to have them riggers with different flies tied on each. I have had a school go by and fish just follow the fly on one but refuse as last minute. I can get back on the school with the other rod and get a take. Saves having to re rig. if I had to pick just one rod between those two I would pick the 11 nrx over the 12 h3d. 

anyone who has caught their fair share of tarpon knows some fish are more stubborn and fight harder than others. Some 65 lb fish can be ornery and fight harder than 100 lb fish at times. Best of luck in your choice.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I really liked the Exocett in 11wt. Granted I was trying out 12wts and the shop only had the TnT in 11wt but it really showed me how much more castable the Exocett 11wt was over the 12wt's. Where I'm fishing and needing to use 11/12wt gear there is usually quite a bit of casting so the lighter feel in hand is really appreciated after a few hours. I didn't think the Exocett was as fast as the Salt HD or the Asquith. 
Full dislosure, I think the Asquith line has the most consistent feel through all the rod weights. If you can handle 1200$ for a rod, they are fantastic. I do tend to prefer rods that load a little deeper in the rod so YMMV depending on your preference.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Nrx + is a really nice rod. Make sure you test drive that one!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WylanB said:


> Throw me your suggestions.
> 
> Current rods in my quiver:
> - T&T Exocett 7-weight
> ...


Sage Salt? No, too heavy on the swing in that weight.

I used the NRX+ in the 11wt for the Tarpon Rod shootout back last month. I placed in that competition, but didn't win. Overall, it was very fast and light, but felt stiff in the swing and being you are swinging a heavy line, didn't feel so well for me. I think if someone had this rod, it would need to be more tip casting a true to weight line, like the Cortland Liquid Crystal Tarpon or the SA Mastery/Amp Smooth Tarpon.

During that competition, I did try out my friend's Cas Summers rod. He had the Sage X in the 11wt and it was actually a very sweet rod in the 11wt because it didn't feel clubby and was easy and light on the swing. The rod tracked very well and he actually won with that rod. He even said I could use it during the tourney, but I thought the NRX+ would have the edge in all that wind we were having. But I was wrong. He hit 118ft in cross wind gusts up to 30mph. I fell short of that by like 10ft I think. Tough conditions.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've fished various top-end Orvis rods from 8 to 11 weight for the past 25 years. I currently have 8 and 10 weight Helios 2's. I have never fished an Orvis rod that I didn't like.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Sabalo said:


> Saves having to re rig





backbone said:


> *test drive*!


big edit/not what he said 


Frank Ucci said:


> never fish a rod that you don't like.


I was a fly fishing show addict in the eighties thru late 90's.

My suggestion is, If you can test cast some rods at a show or fly shop they might just get you to buy, if not check to see who has the best return policies.

ps,
I use to bring a couple of reels with the line weights I wanted to cast just in case they had the rod but not the line for it.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I have some of the same questions as the OP and I hope ya’all don’t think I’m hijacking this thread. I want to fill in with a 10W. I’m familiar with Winston and love their smooth and fast action. How do the high end rods like the Asquith compare? Anyone have experience with Berkheimer?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I’m liking my 11wt Salt HD with the extended grip. It feels like an 11-1/2 with the RIO Flats Pro line, and the extended grip is much better for extended periods of pulling hard.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

NRX Pro1. You won’t regret it


----------

